# What's a good deadlift for my weight?



## Ramrod

Was just wondering what is classed as a good deadlift for my weight? (90kg). Have got a new training partner who's pushing me alot harder than I usual and all my lifts have gone up, deadlift is 260kg for 3/4, bench 160kg for 4/5, leg press (can't squat) 410kg. I don't usually care much about what weight im using but am cuious as to what others my weight are pressing/pulling.


----------



## 12 gauge

your dead lifting just under 3x your body weight which is very good, well done buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv

I think any deadlift above 2.5x bodyweight is very decent... I know by powerlifting standards that's small fry for many, but for the general person who lifts weights its a marker I think that shows some effort and consistency has gone into training.


----------



## yeah_buddy

Dtlv74 said:


> I think any deadlift above 2.5x bodyweight is very decent... I know by powerlifting standards that's small fry for many, but for the general person who lifts weights its a marker I think that shows some effort and consistency has gone into training.


I fail then LOL. Deadlift is almost 100kg (for about 5-6 reps) and im 63kg. So thats about.... 1.5x


----------



## Mowgli

If *your* deadlift is 260kg for 3-4 at 90kg, then that's *very* good. Don't worry what others lift unless you specifically plan to compete, just focus on improving your own numbers.

I know U90kg strongmen that lift between 250-300kg as a 1 rep max.


----------



## Ramrod

thanks, I haven't really pushed things until now but have found I can lift more than I thought. I had stuck at 180kg deadlift last year yet it has gone up to 260 over the past 5/6 months. Would you say my other lifts are on par with my deadlift or could any of them do with being improved?


----------



## Ramrod

Thanks Mowgli, no not planning to compete. Just curious as I suprised myself when I tried it, does it matter that I had straps? I pull up to around 180/190kg without but need them after that.


----------



## 12 gauge

Ramrod said:


> Thanks Mowgli, no not planning to compete. Just curious as I suprised myself when I tried it, does it matter that I had straps? I pull up to around 180/190kg without but need them after that.


I didnt realise straps would add so much to the pull


----------



## Ramrod

No mate I dont think thay add that much, thats just the point at which I add them. I would say they've added 20kg though. My grip needs work but cant help but think that it will never be capable of holding 260+


----------



## dtlv

yeah_buddy said:


> I fail then LOL. Deadlift is almost 100kg (for about 5-6 reps) and im 63kg. So thats about.... 1.5x


That's not bad though, and for five or six reps it suggests your one rep max is a fair bit higher. I mentioned 2.5 x bodyweight as very decent, and I think it represents as good as it gets for most bodybuilders at the peak of their lifting strength.

To be honest though, unless powerlifting specifically, I really wouldn't get caught up in numbers and comparing things to other people... just keep sensible form, stay consistent and you'll progress well.

Deadlift is a slightly bad example of this point, as technique is pretty much uniform between bodybuilders and powerlifters alike, but in many compound exercises like the bench press fpr example, PL technique focuses on maximal leverage and is quite different to bodybuilding technique which seeks to put more emphasis on the pecs and focuses less on maximal weight shifted.... bodybuilders generally shouldn't compare themselves to powerlifters or even strong bodybuilders in respect of strength IMO, its not the right point of focus.


----------



## 12 gauge

Ramrod said:


> but cant help but think that it will never be capable of holding 260+


Never say never my friend.


----------



## Mowgli

From a strongman/bodybuilding perspective - straps are fine.

Powerlifting - no.

Grip is easy to improve anyway just stop using straps for a while, use chalk, and look after your hands (trim callouses so they don't tear off etc).... and don't limit yourself by thinking negatively


----------



## Ramrod

Thanks all, hadn't thought of chalk? Will give it a go. Other than just not using straps is there anything else that can help strengthen grip?


----------



## Mowgli

There's all sorts of different kinds of grip strength, which can be trained differently. Best way to improve a deadlift grip though is to deadlift!

For overall grip training and grip endurance, you can do things like chins/dead hangs while gripping a towel, thick bar exercises (cleans/deadlifts), farmers walk/hold. You can get those captains of crush grippers that will develop your crushing strength. All sorts!


----------



## brummy

at 90kg anythink 250+ is a good lift for deads


----------



## Greyphantom

Mowgli is spot on with his advice mate... I used straps for years then got into powerlifting and no straps anymore... got to 180 for 8 or so reps which was fine but with straps then this year started lifting powerlifting styleee... and voila up to 280 and no straps, chalk only and grip is fine, I find that using a double overhand grip until you fail at a weight using that then switching to the mixed grip gives me good grip strength results... 260 at 90 is very good imho... you should enter some pling meets... oh but you will have to squat...


----------



## dtlv

I've never got on with mixed grip on dead's but a question for those who do use it - do you always reverse the grip with the same hand or do you alternate?

The reason i don't like mixed grip is that it feels like it gives an awkward pull on the bicep of my supinated arm, and also causes me to slightly rotate my trunk when lifting, and this doesn't feel entirely safe to me.


----------



## Greyphantom

Dtlv74 said:


> I've never got on with mixed grip on dead's but a question for those who do use it - do you always reverse the grip with the same hand or do you alternate?
> 
> The reason i don't like mixed grip is that it feels like it gives an awkward pull on the bicep of my supinated arm, and also causes me to slightly rotate my trunk when lifting, and this doesn't feel entirely safe to me.


in training I tend to alternate... in the meet I did the same mix all the way through (for the 3 lifts)... mixed does tend to cause a slight "alignment issue" and some rotation but tbh I have never noticed it and its not yet caused me a problem... I say yet as I am not yet lifting to my potential I think... re the pull on the bicep, I only feel this if I tug or yank on the bar from the bottom, if my set up is good and there is already tension in the arms in preparation for the lift then there is no pull...


----------



## dtlv

Greyphantom said:


> in training I tend to alternate... in the meet I did the same mix all the way through (for the 3 lifts)... mixed does tend to cause a slight "alignment issue" and some rotation but tbh I have never noticed it and its not yet caused me a problem... I say yet as I am not yet lifting to my potential I think... re the pull on the bicep, I only feel this if I tug or yank on the bar from the bottom, if my set up is good and there is already tension in the arms in preparation for the lift then there is no pull...


I think possibly I feel it the bicep because I'm not totally relaxed to the mixed grip form having not trained with it at all regularly.... certainly feels like a form issue.

Seems to make sense to me to do as you do and rotate which hand is alternated in training to avoid any imbalance, but then to use the grip you feel most comfortable with when at a meet.


----------



## SteamRod

300 would be v.tasty thats what the 90kg guys were pulling last meet I was at.

you would not be far off 300 anyway with 260 for 4.


----------



## Ramrod

Im with Dtlv74, mixed grip feels all wrong for me. Thats why I started using straps, I do think I need to get some decent chalk though and practice, practice, practice! does my bench tally with my deadlift just out of interest? or do i need to work on it? thanks.


----------



## Surferph34

I pulled 215 @ 67.5kg and nobody batted an eyelid! Lol no respect for the wee man.


----------



## gazh

Im 5 ft 6 and 72kg what would be a good deadlift do you think for say 3-4 reps ?


----------



## gazh

Lol just realised this thead is from 2011 haha


----------

